# Who likes the new A6



## richtigVRsechs (Mar 17, 2004)

I like everything but that hideous grille, Why Audi Why?








I also heard this grille is going to trickle down to the other models, just like everything Audi does. I guess I should say trickle up too









_Modified by richtigVRsechs at 3:30 AM 4-3-2004_


_Modified by richtigVRsechs at 3:31 AM 4-3-2004_


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (richtigVRsechs)*

Although I find the C6 A6 doesn't take such a huge step forward as C5 A6, it remains a great design. The new grille seems to work well with rest of the styling, IMO.


----------



## Robase= (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (richtigVRsechs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

yup


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (richtigVRsechs)*

I like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (GTI1.8)*

It's a good idea, since all cars now have simialar grilles/looks, it is once again AUDI leading the way for a new look. soon the Japanee cars will adopt this look. Just like they all look like Audi grilles now. Leaders never follow. My daughter just got her 2000 A6 2.7 bi Turbo, jump up from her Golf 1.8T...slick car. Only 22700 miles, spotless shape.


----------



## A6 3.0TDI (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (CE)*

I LOVE the car.. My dad is getting the A6 3.0 TDI in May (those from you in America will have to wait another summer














).. I choose the car, and the whole family loved it.. It´s really amazing, especially this 3.0 TDI engine, because it doesn´t drink a lot and 
has a good performance







.. we also have an A4.. can´t wait to get them side by side.. I´ll take some photos as soon as we get him







.. anyone else is getting the A6 now ?
P.S. Here can I find the options list in english







?? thnks


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (A6 3.0TDI)*

Let's hope AoA brings us the 3.0TDI after Mercedes succeed with E320 CDI.


----------



## CheddaJetta (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (richtigVRsechs)*

Great looking car. Here's the interior shot:


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (CheddaJetta)*

There's some things i like, and some i dont.
The grill is growing a lil. The wheels are nasty. The overall design is very clean and in the direction of the new A4 and A8.
But the redesign to me, doesnt get close to the new A8, which is by far an awesome design.


----------



## Saintor (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Who likes the new A6 (richtigVRsechs)*

I just don't see it looking better than the current version.


----------

